# Woodshop safety



## enginerd (Dec 5, 2008)

After a minor brush with a table saw and 2 fingers I came across this list and thought that it really nailed it in a general sort of way.

*THE TEN COMMANDMENTS OF WOODSHOP SAFETY*

1. *Thou Shalt Never *operate a machine when tired or while under the influence of drugs, alcohol or any other mind altering substance
2. *Thou Shalt Always *wear eye protection and any other appropriate safety equipment
3. *Thou Shalt Never *place fingers, hands or any other body part in the path of a cutter, blade or other cutting tool while it running
4. *Thou Shalt Never *interrupt or distract a person while they are operating a power tool
5. *Thou Shalt Never *walk behind a table saw or any other power tool while it is being used
6. *Thou Shalt Always *disconnect the power to a machine while it is being adjusted, serviced or repaired
7. *Thou Shalt Never *wear loose clothing or jewelry while operating a power tool and will *Always *have long hair tied back
8. *Thou Shalt Never *operate a power tool that you are not familiar with or one that you have not had prior training on
9. *Thou Shalt Never *reach into a machine or at a machines blade or cutter while it is running
10. *Thou Shalt Always *keep machines and the machine area clean


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

How about;

"Thou shalt use the guard and riving knife whenever possible".....and:

"Thou shalt use feather boards, push blocks, and push sticks."


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

"Thou shalt never make a quick simple cut"


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

"Thou Shalt always pull back the fence when using the mitre/cross cutting device"


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Waldschrat

You slay me…..

#8, How are you supposed to learn if you can't use the machine? I'm self taught (well watched dad as a kid and then there is Uncle Norm) I understand the intent but there is no way to practically apply it. IMNSHO


----------



## enginerd (Dec 5, 2008)

Waldschrat,
Thanks for the input, but my guess is that that is why many accidents happen: the operator just did not know how to properly use the machine. No. 8 inplies that there is a starting point for all learning, but better to start your learning after you have watched someone or had someone teach you then to guess and to make assumptions that may or may not be safe ones. Being self taught does not necessarily mean working in a vacuum. There are so many oportunities out there for learning woodworking (i.e., guilds, stores, videos, youtube, schools, etc.) that it would be shame to miss out on valuable help. I am fortunate that my city has a woodworking Guild and I would have no problem finding an expert on just about any machine or aspect of woodworking. 
Thanks again for the input and you can bet that no. 8 will definitely be in my woodworking future as this cowboy only shoots from the hip when it comes to women.


----------

